# Got me a bobcat!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well it's been a long time coming, but I finally checked the cages and found a bobcat waiting for me! She isn't the biggest kitty in the world, but she's good enough. Not the same set I caught the skunk in, but hopefully we'll have one in there soon too.

Anyway... here are some pics for you guys.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done! All good things come to those who wait!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

And she's up....


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Good looking cat Chris! Congrats! She sure has the ears pinned back in that one pic. Cool stuff!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job Chris ! Your luck is finally turning around.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome man. im glad to see all that hard work pay off. and its true. good things do come to those that wait. and treat others like they want to be treated and all that stuff. you deserved it more than anyone for all you have done for all of us. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the cat.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job! Keep em coming!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job on the cat sir ! Congrats. Man...If looks could kill that cat would be skinning you....


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the cat. Hopefully your luck has turned now. Great job.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice work on the kitty! I know you have put a lot of effort into catching that little bugger and it must feel good that it paid off!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Savageheart (Dec 29, 2011)

That look on her face reminds me of my wife when I have spent all weekend predator hunting.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice kitty, a little smaller than the the last cat you posted a pic of. I like that knife, too.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pretty cat, she wants to nibble your ear i think.


----------

